# sublimation over sublimation



## N1YDP (Apr 2, 2015)

can you sublimate over sublimation


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

I know you can on metal. 

I tossed a reject piece in the jig the other day to keep an extra print from printing on the jig (no biggie if it did, but the reject was handy so wth). It overprinted just as clear and dark as the first time.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

My experience is that the first sublimated image may deteriorate a bit, like being exposed to the heat again made some of the ink fade or "disappear!" not a lot but you can tell.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

In my experience you can sub or a sub print.
I recently produced shirts that contained 19 seperate images on it that overlapped to produce a whole shirt design.
Yes there is some ink depreciation when you repress the next image on but it can be managed.
Firstly allow the images that are on to cool completely before pressing the next image. I had a run of 20 shirts to do that wasn't a problem.
the Main thing i found was that you have to control the cross ink transfer.
Teflon sheets will retain sub ink in them when placed over an existing print and then will re transfer it to the next garment.
Grease proof paper between the Teflon and the exposed inks will stop that, but the paper is for one use ONLY, you will see the ink on the paper.
I am using an artisan1430 with Chinese inks and a cheap ciss system and the standard Epson driver on ICM mode and a 1200mm roll of sub paper cut into 329 wide strips. this allows me to do mass runs, with very high quality prints and the final product is amazing.
I use the same stuff for printing on mugs, neoprene coolers, phone covers, metal etc.

I hope this has been some help to you
cheers
Michael
Gecko signs & Uniforms NT


----------



## N1YDP (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for the info.i use the 1430 too.nice printer


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

I am currently converting a 1430 over to run eco solvent inks so that i can do bumper stickers and use pu solvent print transfer media for garments as well.

They are not the fastest printers around but they are reliable and give a high quality print.


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

Just to edit my own remark, because I didn't pay much attention the first time I did this, but I did it again and indeed, the first print degrades. It actually sublimated back onto the paper a bit.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Sugarcaine said:


> Just to edit my own remark, because I didn't pay much attention the first time I did this, but I did it again and indeed, the first print degrades. It actually sublimated back onto the paper a bit.


My first experience on trying to sub over sub was when a customer wanted their name on a mug I already printed....it does sub back some on the paper and fades a bit...I normally wouldn't have sold that mug but the customer thought it looked great. In this case I agree the customer is always right!!!


----------

